# Dog Ate Butter!



## ILoveLucy

1/3-1/2 stick, right before I got home, I think. Vomited once. Vet says no food or water tonight and bland food tomorrow. Mentioned danger of pancreitis.

She has been on the couch awhile grooming her paws, now is up, wagging tail, probably wanting her dinner.

Any advice? Thanks -Bob


----------



## TLI

I wouldn't feed her if the vet said not too. I bet her tummy is not gonna feel too good after all of that grease. They can develop Pancreatitis from things like that, as your vet mentioned. I'd go with boiled Chicken and rice, no salt, no additives for tomorrow and see how it goes. Hope she is much better tomorrow. You might not notice the effects of the Butter until tomorrow.


----------



## ILoveLucy

thanks. How is pancreitus treated? Lucy just vomited again, the largest so far- seems like it all must have come up now.


----------



## TLI

Usually by fasting. Normally Pancreatitis will cause vomiting, so meds for that will be given. Since they can become dehydrated, at times it requires IV fluids. Pretty much it is treated symptomatically until the pancreas is at "rest" again.


----------



## TLI

I wouldn't give her any food at all, treats, nothing until tomorrow. And only very bland foods. Chicken and boiled rice, no salt, nothing added.


----------



## ILoveLucy

Thanks very much. One more question: White or Brown rice?

Lucy is now asleep in her basket by the fire. I feel so bad to be the cause of this. I have only had Lucy here sice this last summer and she is really starting to come along and is a very sweet dog. I would hate to lose her this way or have her endure a long illness.


----------



## TLI

I think she will be fine. Try not to worry. Just be sure if she seems worse to take her back in. I'd get some Pedialyte and start giving her that in the morning. Just start slow, using a medicine dropper. You don't want to give to much cause it can start her throwing up again. If she continues to vomit, call the vet. They will need to put her on some meds to stop it. Plus, you don't want her to get dehydrated. 

I always have used white, but I think some say Brown is more nutritional. I really think white is fine, though. 

Don't blame yourself. Really. Things can happen so suddenly with these little guys. Things we never even think about. It's not your fault.


----------



## pigeonsheep

hope the pup is better by tomorrow! eeeeek even i dont eat that much butter. chis have the weirdest taste buds ever lol :albino:


----------



## ILoveLucy

Thanks so much for your time. It's very nice of you. Lucy is still asleep and I think the vomiting is over. When I probe her belly there seems to be no pain. Now I'll wait for the diarrhea. The Pedialyte is a great idea, I used it myself once when I got dehydrated.

I lost my last dog, Gidget, this last summer- after an operation for kidney stones, she got lymphoma a week later. It nearly killed me, too. I decided I preferred not to live without a dog, and went to the pound and adopted Lucy three weeks later. So I guess I'm over-emotional now.

B


----------



## Ivy's mom

Geeezzz..when I was young, our Irish setter licked a whole 1 lb tub of butter clean, it looked like that tub had been washed in the washer lol!!

Lori


----------



## TLI

You aren't being over emotional. She's your baby. I can totally 100% understand your concern. It's very scary when our babies are sick, and we aren't sure what's going on. 

You're very welcome! I don't mind at all. If mine were ill, I would hope someone would take the time to help me as well. 

No pain and tightness in the belly is a good sign. She may get some diarrhea, but I think within 24 hours you should see everything starting to resolve. Just stick to the bland diet. And if any other symptoms become present, don't hesitate to take her back in. 

I'm sorry to hear about your Gidget.  That is very sad. RIP dear Angel. 

Lucy is a lucky little lady to have you. Get well soon, Princess.


----------



## TLI

I used to eat butter plain when I was a kid. :/ I wouldn't dream of doing that now. Ick! :lol:


----------



## ILoveLucy

I guess individual reactions vary, but a lb. of butter for a Setter is still less than 1/2 stick for an 11 lb. dog.


----------



## pigeonsheep

TLI said:


> I used to eat butter plain when I was a kid. :/ I wouldn't dream of doing that now. Ick! :lol:


ummm....T? lol!!!
:fart:


----------



## TLI

pigeonsheep said:


> ummm....T? lol!!!
> :fart:


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I'm sure I was doing some of that too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLI

ILoveLucy said:


> I guess individual reactions vary, but a lb. of butter for a Setter is still less than 1/2 stick for an 11 lb. dog.


Yes, even just 1/2 teaspoon of Butter for Lucy would be far too much for her tummy.


----------



## ILoveLucy

TLI said:


> I used to eat butter plain when I was a kid. :/ I wouldn't dream of doing that now. Ick! :lol:


My sister did that, too


----------



## TLI

ILoveLucy said:


> My sister did that, too


:lol: It's odd, isn't it. I'm not sure why I liked that stuff. I can remember doing it when my Mom wasn't watching. :lol: What a nut I was. :lol:

Another odd thing I did. Not Butter, but odd. :lol: I would take the crust off of Bread, and roll it up in a hard ball and eat it. :lol:


----------



## ILoveLucy

TLI said:


> :lol: It's odd, isn't it. I'm not sure why I liked that stuff. I can remember doing it when my Mom wasn't watching. :lol: What a nut I was. :lol:
> 
> Another odd thing I did. Not Butter, but odd. :lol: I would take the crust off of Bread, and roll it up in a hard ball and eat it. :lol:


I did that too! It works best with the cheap white bread we ate back then!


----------



## ILoveLucy

TLI said:


> :lol: It's odd, isn't it. I'm not sure why I liked that stuff. I can remember doing it when my Mom wasn't watching. :lol: What a nut I was. :lol:
> 
> Another odd thing I did. Not Butter, but odd. :lol: I would take the crust off of Bread, and roll it up in a hard ball and eat it. :lol:


Always thought the butter eating thing was a reaction to a nutritional deficiency of some type.


----------



## TLI

ILoveLucy said:


> I did that too! It works best with the cheap white bread we ate back then!


How funny!!! :lol: Yeah, my parents always bought cheap bread. :lol:



ILoveLucy said:


> Always thought the butter eating thing was a reaction to a nutritional deficiency of some type.


Maybe that's why I was always such a runt. :lol: But honestly, when I was growing up, my Mom cooked full course meals every night. No soda, no chips, none of that good ole' stuff. Still to this day I eat like that. Any kind of veggie, etc. I think I was just a goober head. :lol:

Thankfully I never ate dirt. Some kids do that! :lol:


----------



## ILoveLucy

ok, one more and I'll leave you alone- I had a relative who was a coin-eater as a kid


----------



## TLI

ILoveLucy said:


> ok, one more and I'll leave you alone- I had a relative who was a coin-eater as a kid


You aren't bothering me at all.  Coins??? OMG!! That's like eating nails. :lol: I stopped at Butter and rolled up bread. :lol:


----------



## TLI

My parents did try to get me to eat Escargot once. And my Dad had this can of Choco covered Ants. He always told me I should eat some, but I still hope to this day he was only joking. :lol: I would rather eat coins! :lol:


----------



## TLI

Ever seen that show where they eat all those freaky things for money? OMG, that show makes me gag! I could NOT eat eyes, guts, maggots, and whatever other freaky nasty thing they eat. :lol: YUCK!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

TLI said:


> Ever seen that show where they eat all those freaky things for money? OMG, that show makes me gag! I could NOT eat eyes, guts, maggots, and whatever other freaky nasty thing they eat. :lol: YUCK!!!!


yup ive seen it LOL :eatdrink:


----------



## Ivy's mom

Rofl....when I was a kid I would do the same thing with my bread lol!!! It seems you got more flavor when it was all packed in a ball than flat and full of air rofl!!



TLI said:


> :lol: It's odd, isn't it. I'm not sure why I liked that stuff. I can remember doing it when my Mom wasn't watching. :lol: What a nut I was. :lol:
> 
> Another odd thing I did. Not Butter, but odd. :lol: I would take the crust off of Bread, and roll it up in a hard ball and eat it. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep

wow guys lol. i love my bread the way its made


----------



## TLI

Pidge, that show is sick!!! :lol:

Lori, sounds like you were a goofy kid too.  :lol: I loved my bread that way. :lol:

Pidge, give it a try.  You might like it! :lol:


----------



## Dragonfly

LOL You all are too funny! 

I hope the little doggy is doing ok today!!! I agree definitely not being over emotional....These are our babies we're talking about.....It's normal!


----------



## ILoveLucy

Dragonfly said:


> LOL You all are too funny!
> 
> I hope the little doggy is doing ok today!!! I agree definitely not being over emotional....These are our babies we're talking about.....It's normal!


I took her to the emergency joint this morning. She got some fluids and an injection for the nausea. Now she's sleeping. Thanks, all.


----------



## TLI

Please continue to update us on how Lucy is feeling. The meds and fluids should make her feel much better.


----------



## flippedstars

Laurel must be super dog...she ate a whole stick of butter last year when I left her in the car with groceries for one second to run in and grab an ingredient I'd forgotten. There were steaks, there was bread, there was a honey bear. But my dog? She went for the butter. Wrapper and all, and was into her 2nd stick, in the less than 2 minutes I was in the store... *shakes head*.

Thankfully she was OK, as I am sure yours will be too. I didn't know enough back then to worry, so I am sure with your extra care she will pull thru just fine!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Glad to hear she is doing better.

Did she eat butter or margarine? Wonder if one would be worse than the other?

Our Yorkie got pancreatitis once. It was obvious that he was in pain (his back was humped up) and there was bloody diarrhea everywhere! He spent five days at the vet's but made a full recovery.

Doesn't sound like your girl was having those symptoms so that's good.


----------



## Dragonfly

Yay! That's great news you got her to the vet! Hope she's feeling better!

So glad your Yorkie made a full recovery!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Dragonfly said:


> Yay! That's great news you got her to the vet! Hope she's feeling better!
> 
> So glad your Yorkie made a full recovery!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ILoveLucy

Took Lucy to her regular vet at 1:30 this afternoon. I was not happy with her progress. She was still very unstable although she had begun to wake up. Vet said the cure was not the "under the skin" applied fluids that she had received this morning, but rather IV applied fluids.

Sure enough, I picked her up at 6:00 this evening and she is fine, and ravenous (although I'm restricting her food, fed a little rice and boiled chicken, and she had some baby food at the vets. She is wanting to play some, too.

Expensive day but I'm very happy.

Bob


----------



## cprcheetah

Awww sorry she got an upset belly.

My sister used to put butter on saltine crackers, and I mean LOADS of butter on 1 cracker. Shellie, my golden retriever ate a LARGE tub of butter/margarine once, I was sure she was going to get pancreatitis or something, she just had the squirts and a belly ache from it.


----------



## ILoveLucy

Thanks, but this was not just an upset belly. Some dogs may tolerate high, instant load of fat such as this butter (it was butter, not margerine), but Lucy's system did not like it at all, and I regard her as fairly robust.


----------



## ILoveLucy

flippedstars said:


> Laurel must be super dog...she ate a whole stick of butter last year when I left her in the car with groceries for one second to run in and grab an ingredient I'd forgotten. There were steaks, there was bread, there was a honey bear. But my dog? She went for the butter. Wrapper and all, and was into her 2nd stick, in the less than 2 minutes I was in the store... *shakes head*.
> 
> Thankfully she was OK, as I am sure yours will be too. I didn't know enough back then to worry, so I am sure with your extra care she will pull thru just fine!


butter seems to be a very high value food, too rich. I think I will cut down, myself


----------



## cprcheetah

ILoveLucy said:


> Thanks, but this was not just an upset belly. Some dogs may tolerate high, instant load of fat such as this butter (it was butter, not margerine), but Lucy's system did not like it at all, and I regard her as fairly robust.


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like it was just a tummy upset, I've had a long day. I work for a Vet (who is also my dad) so I know that butter/high fat like that can cause major damage, we have a shih tzu in the hospital right now who has Pancreatitis from eating too much fatty foods. Shellie my golden retriever has a cast iron stomach. Zoey has gotten butter before and it gave her a belly ache, but that was the extent of it. I am glad that Lucy responded so well to the IV fluids.


----------



## ILoveLucy

cprcheetah said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to make it sound like it was just a tummy upset, I've had a long day. I work for a Vet (who is also my dad) so I know that butter/high fat like that can cause major damage, we have a shih tzu in the hospital right now who has Pancreatitis from eating too much fatty foods. Shellie my golden retriever has a cast iron stomach. Zoey has gotten butter before and it gave her a belly ache, but that was the extent of it. I am glad that Lucy responded so well to the IV fluids.


Thanks, I so much admire and kind of envy those of you who spend their time healing animals. I did not take offense; I just wanted others to know this could be serious.

you and the others here are so nice, there is no upset on my part.


----------



## flippedstars

It definitely could be serious and I think you were right to take the actions that you did. I was amazed a dog would be interested in butter TBH when Laurel did it.


----------



## KittyD

My dogs have never gone after the butter but the cat? 

Oh my...... I just won't talk about it. :foxes15:


----------



## johnthan

As far as I know, peanut butter isn't bad for dogs. The chocolate, however is bad for dogs - sounds like your dog didn't get too much chocolate but I would still be on the phone with a vet or at the vet just to be on the safe side. Word of advice: don't leave your food in dog's reach!

---------------
Dog cages


----------



## TLI

I'm very happy to hear that she is doing better. You def. did the right thing by taking her in.


----------



## Terri

Glad all is well with your wee one now, must have been quite scary for you.
They do like to worry us at times eh, bless their wee furry socks.

I had to laugh at all of your weird food cravings.
When i was a kid i ate foam/sponge.
I especially liked a brand new face sponge in the packet.
I would sit behind the sofa scoffing that.
I ate most the insides of 4 dining room chairs, so when folk sat down it hurt their bums. LOL then started on my mum and dad's headboard for their bed, cause it had a small hole in it and i could reach the foam. lol
After i got bored of sponge i ate the white fluff from inside my sisters parka jacket. haha!!
I did end up not swallowing the stuff, and that was how i was caught cause my mum found bits of sponge and fluff under the stairs.

To this day i have to stay away from sponge cause if i see a brand new one i sniff it and take a nibble at it.
Dont know what was up with me. lol
Not so funny and very possibly related, i ended up with a kidney infection and was in hospital for a month.


----------



## TLI

Terri said:


> Glad all is well with your wee one now, must have been quite scary for you.
> They do like to worry us at times eh, bless their wee furry socks.
> 
> I had to laugh at all of your weird food cravings.
> When i was a kid i ate foam/sponge.
> I especially liked a brand new face sponge in the packet.
> I would sit behind the sofa scoffing that.
> I ate most the insides of 4 dining room chairs, so when folk sat down it hurt their bums. LOL then started on my mum and dad's headboard for their bed, cause it had a small hole in it and i could reach the foam. lol
> After i got bored of sponge i ate the white fluff from inside my sisters parka jacket. haha!!
> I did end up not swallowing the stuff, and that was how i was caught cause my mum found bits of sponge and fluff under the stairs.
> 
> To this day i have to stay away from sponge cause if i see a brand new one i sniff it and take a nibble at it.
> Dont know what was up with me. lol
> Not so funny and very possibly related, i ended up with a kidney infection and was in hospital for a month.


OMG, Terri! You win the prize! Foam/Sponge??? How could that taste good? Did you just like the way it chewed? Or the taste? :lol: :lol: That is so hilarious!!! The dining room chair part made me laugh out loud!!!! :lol: 

I don't like plain Butter anymore, but I think I could still eat the rolled up Bread. :lol: 

My middle daughter didn't eat weird things, but she did have a very odd habit of putting rocks and cat food in her nose. When she first started doing it she would get it stuck up there, then start crying. After a few times we always knew when she'd walk up to you crying, and you weren't sure what was wrong, always check her nose. :lol: 

The things we do as kids! Hilarious!


----------



## Terri

LOL T, i liked the feeling of how it slipped down my throat when it was all wet. haha!!
It didnt have a taste really, just liked how it felt in my mouth.
I could still do it now easily.
The OH tells me to walk away from the baby sponges when we go to the supermarket cause he knows i will nibble if i get too close. lol
Yep am a nutjob! 
Oh and wow your Daughter!
It is really weird what we do as kids. hehe!!


----------



## TLI

Terri said:


> LOL T, i liked the feeling of how it slipped down my throat when it was all wet. haha!!
> It didnt have a taste really, just liked how it felt n my mouth.
> I could still it do now easily.
> The OH tells me to walk away from the baby sponges when we go to the supermarket cause he knows i will nibble if i get too close. lol
> Yep am a nutjob!
> Oh and wow your Daughter!
> It is really weird what we do as kids. hehe!!


That is just to hilarious!!! My Mom is sitting in the living room. She said, "what is so funny back there?" :lol: :lol: I think I would gag if I ate sponge! :lol: You are so funny!!!

I can just picture you cleaning the dishes, and taking a nibble of the sponge in between plates! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

You aren't a nut job. We all do weird things. :lol: I eat Popcorn one piece at a time. I don't know why, I just like the way it taste one by one. :lol: Our quirks are what makes us "unique." :lol:

My oldest daughter dissects a salad before she eats it. :/ There are only certain pieces of lettuce she'll eat. Talk about odd! :lol:


----------



## AC/DC Fan

ILoveLucy said:


> Took Lucy to her regular vet at 1:30 this afternoon. I was not happy with her progress. She was still very unstable although she had begun to wake up. Vet said the cure was not the "under the skin" applied fluids that she had received this morning, but rather IV applied fluids.
> 
> Sure enough, I picked her up at 6:00 this evening and she is fine, and ravenous (although I'm restricting her food, fed a little rice and boiled chicken, and she had some baby food at the vets. She is wanting to play some, too.
> 
> Expensive day but I'm very happy.
> 
> Bob


I think I'd be having a conversation with the first vet who apparently didn't do the right thing....but still took your money, I'm sure. :foxes15:


----------



## ILoveLucy

Yes, you're right about the emergency vet not providing the right treatment, but they will just say that was an interim treatment, even thought they said zero about after-care.


----------



## cprcheetah

How is Lucy doing?


----------



## ILoveLucy

Lucy is fully recovered, I believe. Thanks to everyone for all the good advice. I'm going to go make some bread balls on a sponge bed with a light sprinkling of ant-infested dirt!

Lucy is now devouring a chew stick and for her, nothing else exists 'till I take it away.

Bob


----------



## Dragonfly

Bob so glad Lucy is doing well! Bless her! So glad the ladies here could help you out and answer your questions in such a quick way! I know how scary it is when you need answers fast! Give Lucy a hug for us!!


----------



## Terri

ILoveLucy said:


> Lucy is fully recovered, I believe. Thanks to everyone for all the good advice. I'm going to go make some bread balls on a sponge bed with a light sprinkling of ant-infested dirt!
> 
> Lucy is now devouring a chew stick and for her, nothing else exists 'till I take it away.
> 
> Bob


LOL good one, i will just take it without the bread and dirt though.
I just like the sponge.

Anyway glad your wee one is well again. x


----------



## TLI

ILoveLucy said:


> Lucy is fully recovered, I believe. Thanks to everyone for all the good advice. I'm going to go make some bread balls on a sponge bed with a light sprinkling of ant-infested dirt!
> 
> Lucy is now devouring a chew stick and for her, nothing else exists 'till I take it away.
> 
> Bob


Now Bob, you are certainly being rude not inviting the rest of us to your feast!  :lol: 

I'm very happy little Lucy is well now. :daisy:


----------

